

Meme variable names - ozchrisb

From a view source of a youtube page, SRSLY_GTFO.<p>yt.setMsg({
    'BAD_RESPONSE': "Bad response from server.",
    'UNABLE_TO_CONTACT_SERVER': "Oops! Unable to contact server."
  });<p><pre><code>      yt.setMsg({
    'ERROR_WHILE_PROCESSING': "Error while processing your request.",
    'UNKNOWN_ERROR': "An error occured while performing this operation.",
    'POSTING_COMMENT': "Adding comment...",
    'CONFIRM_NAVIGATE_AWAY': "Are you sure you wish to continue?",
    'CONFIRM_UNSAVED_CHANGES': "You have unsaved changes. If you continue, your changes will not be saved.",
    'FLAG_DEFAULT': "Select a Reason",
    'SRSLY_GTFO': "This will remove the selected user.  Are you sure you wish to continue?",
    'THEME_LIMIT': "You have reached your channel customization limit.",
    'CONFIRM_UNSAVED_CHANGES_ARRANGER': "You have unsaved changes. Are you sure you wish to continue?"
  });</code></pre>
======
splatcollision
Ha that's good. I personally restrict my LOL-speak to comments. In a way the
dark art of variable naming may have some parallels to LOL-speak - shortening
as much as possible without losing meaning.

